# Shall we have another failed meet then?



## 1927 (Sep 22, 2005)

We havent met up for ages folks and there seems to be far more Carduiff posters around these days so howsabout it guys and gals? jangle jangle.

As there seems to be a mass of posters in the Pontcanna area may be we could meet at The Robin Hood,have a few beers ogle Charlotte and then move on somewhere else!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 22, 2005)

1927 said:
			
		

> We havent met up for ages folks and there seems to be far more Carduiff posters around these days so howsabout it guys and gals? jangle jangle.
> 
> As there seems to be a mass of posters in the Pontcanna area may be we could meet at The Robin Hood,have a few beers ogle Charlotte and then move on somewhere else!



Sounds good, why hasn't someone suggested this before?


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2005)

I'll be up for a Christmas meet!
In fact, if there's any urban club nights going on around that time, I'd be delighted to do a DJ slot (if asked!)


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2005)

I'll be in Cardiff the second week of October, and again for Christmas.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 22, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> I'll be up for a Christmas meet!
> In fact, if there's any urban club nights going on around that time, I'd be delighted to do a DJ slot (if asked!)



Maybe if KBT uis around he could sort a venue,Draig would prob be up for playing too. A Welsh Offline ?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 22, 2005)

1927 said:
			
		

> We havent met up for ages folks and there seems to be far more Carduiff posters around these days so howsabout it guys and gals? jangle jangle.
> 
> As there seems to be a mass of posters in the Pontcanna area may be we could meet at The Robin Hood,have a few beers ogle Charlotte and then move on somewhere else!



Pontcanna!! Fucking snobs!!    

And I suppose you'll be meeting up with yer la-di-da chums from Grangetown...

How about a proper 'ardcore meet in Adamsdown, eh? 

No, on a serious note, ddraig was too modest to put his own thread up, but he's playing at the Holodeck night on Fri 30th Sept, and has suggested urbanites might like to come along.

Anyone up for a night out in Clwb Ifor?

(And to answer 1927, no we shouldn't have another *failed* meet!)


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 22, 2005)

Shall I let you know which nights I cant make it so you can arrange it?


----------



## 1927 (Sep 22, 2005)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Shall I let you know which nights I cant make it so you can arrange it?



That would be a great idea,cos I can feel that the next meet is gonna be the bestest yet!!!

If we gonn ahve one before the Big Xmas extravaganza should we have one when PhilDwyer is around? Perhaps he could let us know when he 's in town!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 22, 2005)

Serious heads on.
Some thoughts for maximum turnour

Definate time not a 4 hour window 

Weekend meet.. for those working, or live out of town

Central meeting place...close to bus and train

1927 to drive us all home!


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 22, 2005)

I'd definately be up for it, the last 2 meets have just been me, ddraig & KBT. Would be nice to meet some more faces. as long as it's before Nov 25th


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2005)

1927 said:
			
		

> That would be a great idea,cos I can feel that the next meet is gonna be the bestest yet!!!
> 
> If we gonn ahve one before the Big Xmas extravaganza should we have one when PhilDwyer is around? Perhaps he could let us know when he 's in town!



October 11 through 14 would be best for me.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm up for a meet in principle anytime.

If we get our heads together we should easily be able to sort out a venue for a little Cardiff disc-spinning, but be warned, unlike in cosmopolitan London it appears that people will have to be forcibly dragged to any night (especially in the week!).

I'm fairly certain i'll be out to see ddraig next saturday (and for a few before of course) and should be alright to come out any other time.

RubberBuc's suggestions are spot on though - sensible time- short meeting window - central location - weekend.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2005)

fuk me a meet thread with 12 posts that i ain't spotted, fair do's!  

up for meeting anytime but as a dole scum may have to sup some soda water if it's the wrong side of giro day.
robin hood is fine as are most places.

think it might be a bit much to ask people to go to a pay meet at a club and it is next week (FRIDAY KBT!!), but if a few are up for it or a drink in dempsey's or somewhere near clwb beforehand then all good.

would be great to put on a night down here for urbs and greater to have ed playing, we can but try and sort something.  lets have a 'practice meet' before then see how many we can get.
i don't know many venues that are free and easily available yet, what are people's thougts on the back room of millers tavern?, riverside    not too far out of town and i could lug some kit round there.  am sure the landlord would be up for it as i've sounded him out and even we can't do worse than the karaoke night with the sum of two old fogeys in the corner and karaoke man crooning at his bored date  (kiss of death anyone)
seen callaghans is going for a 2am licence monday to friday, but they seem to be mostly sorted for gigs afaics.

also definately concurring with RB on central location and as specific a time and location as possible to meet.

so hands up for next friday!
and/or hands up for between oct 11th and 14th as mentioned!
LMHF- when _are_ you available?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 22, 2005)

Confused already when you say next friday, do you mean this friday, i.e. tomorrow or the one after that.?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Confused already when you say next friday, do you mean this friday, i.e. tomorrow or the one after that.?



the 30th - a week tomorrow
cheeky linky


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 22, 2005)

Where the fk's the Robin Hood and who the fk's Charlotte?? 

Is this some sort of west-of-the-Taff conspiracy against us lowly Adamsdown residents? 

Maybe we could get the Christian Life Centre on Newport Rd for the Xmas meet? 

ddraig - c u *next* Friday, not *this* Friday


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Where the fk's the Robin Hood and who the fk's Charlotte??
> 
> Is this some sort of west-of-the-Taff conspiracy against us lowly Adamsdown residents?
> 
> ...



 for next friday!

who u calling a cunf   

the robin hood is up kings road which is a right off cowbridge road east in canton (first right after the hospital)
map
not as far up as that map suggest iirc
and charlotte being ms church as her mum owns or runs the pub.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 22, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> so hands up for next friday!
> and/or hands up for between oct 11th and 14th as mentioned!
> LMHF- when _are_ you available?



LOL I cant do fridays but hey carry on without me, Its my problem i have to work evenings   Turning up after 10 when you are all in the swing isnt exactly polite is it?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2005)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> LOL I cant do fridays but hey carry on without me, Its my problem i have to work evenings   Turning up after 10 when you are all in the swing isnt exactly polite is it?



that's a 3 part question and one was just for you!

in case you missed it
LMHF when *ARE * you available then?

jeez


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 22, 2005)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> LOL I cant do fridays but hey carry on without me, Its my problem i have to work evenings   Turning up after 10 when you are all in the swing isnt exactly polite is it?



I'm not an effing swinger... 

...at least not yet. Mebbe I'll have a word with Gavin when I locate the Robin Hood


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 23, 2005)

Friday (whoops!) - bang up for a meet up.

Im busy saturday - I've been roped into having a crack at rowing up at Llandaff. It's a bit 'jolly hockey sticks' I know but I fancied geting out on the Taff in a boat.

I don't care what state I roll up to the rowing club in, but I am frigging gutted I'll be missing Ninjah's Parade. Perhaps I'll get us knocked out in the morning on purpose!!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 23, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> [...] rowing up at Llandaff. It's a bit 'jolly hockey sticks' I know [...]



Oh, I can see you're trying to get in with the grangetown elite then


----------



## 1927 (Sep 23, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> that's a 3 part question and one was just for you!
> 
> in case you missed it
> LMHF when *ARE * you available then?
> ...



Ddraig mate,its traditional that we arrange meets when she aint available,cos she says she'll come everytime and never has turned up,but then revels in slagging off our organisational capacity.  

So to spare her embarrassment in making promises she has no intention of keeping and to preserve her gloating stance its just easier to make sure she aint available to start wiiv.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 23, 2005)

I've met up with LMHF and she's lovely - You don't know what you're missing!   

As for the 'Grangetown Elite' I believe they play only croquet in that neck of the woods. Whats the national sport of Adamsdown? cribbage?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 23, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I've met up with LMHF and she's lovely - You don't know what you're missing!
> 
> As for the 'Grangetown Elite' I believe they play only croquet in that neck of the woods. Whats the national sport of Adamsdown? cribbage?




Pottage!

I was hoping for a safe sex demo.


----------



## zog (Sep 23, 2005)

i'll attempt to attend the meet, but I just don't know whats happening one day to the next. closer to the time...



> I don't care what state I roll up to the rowing club in, but I am frigging gutted I'll be missing Ninjah's Parade. Perhaps I'll get us knocked out in the morning on purpose!!



Ninjah's havin a parade? when? where?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 23, 2005)

From the ninjah thread

Ninjah Day
SAT 1 OCT is, apparently, NINJAH DAY! To honour the occasion Boobytrap Records are putting on a parade around Cardiff City Centre, with the great man at the front of a procession which will also feature some of his beloved Cymru Girls and a brass band performing some of his music... The parade will weave to the Capsule garden where there will be an album playback and the Booby bosses will deliver a speech on the pivotal role Ninjah plays in our great capital. To be a part of this auspicious occasion download your invite here and get yourself down to Virgin Megastore on Queen St at 2PM next Saturday...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 23, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I've met up with LMHF and she's lovely - You don't know what you're missing!
> 
> As for the 'Grangetown Elite' I believe they play only croquet in that neck of the woods. Whats the national sport of Adamsdown? cribbage?



Putting yr neighbours' windows in, from what I can see  

But at least we've got the WMC to cheer us up, eh?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 23, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> that's a 3 part question and one was just for you!
> 
> in case you missed it
> LMHF when *ARE * you available then?
> ...



Saturdays are easiest for me   sometimes I can make it, sometimes I cant. I do have three kids and a job to hold down( which is by its nature evenings and bloody weekends  )

I am only joking about making it when I can come out you know   organise it, if I can come I will come, if I cant hey thems the breaks
And KBT


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 23, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Pottage!
> 
> I was hoping for a safe sex demo.


which Ill gladly provide if somoeone brings a courgette and a flavoured condom  
Not mint flavour though, they burn your tongue


----------



## nwnm (Sep 25, 2005)

LMHF said "which Ill gladly provide if somoeone brings a courgette and a flavoured condom  Not mint flavour though, they burn your tongue" OMG! You can get mint flavoured Courgettes? All this GM food stuff is getting well out of control


----------



## ddraig (Sep 25, 2005)

nwnm said:
			
		

> LMHF said "which Ill gladly provide if somoeone brings a courgette and a flavoured condom  Not mint flavour though, they burn your tongue" OMG! You can get mint flavoured Courgettes? All this GM food stuff is getting well out of control




yeah but what do you think of the meet? you coming? any suggestions?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 25, 2005)

*pops in and watches proceedings*


----------



## nwnm (Sep 25, 2005)

could probably catch quick pint friday eve, but I'll be pretty knackered. Haven't seen what time suggestion. Haven't been in Robbin Hood for years. How will ppl know who's who? ( i.e. which bunch of sad drunken bastards happen to post here  )


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 25, 2005)

Well Fri night is ddraig's big night out in Clwb Ifor, so anyone who is up for that could meet before for a pint... the cheapo Weatherspoons right opposite? (Or is that a baaad place on a Fri night?). Else Dempseys, perhaps, although I have to say the standard of their Guinness seems to have proper plummeted since I was last quaffing there in 2004. Anyone else noticed this? (Any recommendations for good Guinness in Cardiff?)


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 26, 2005)

c'mon, hands up for Friday... and here's what ddraig said on this thread about how he would deal with any urbanites who accompany him on Fri...






			
				ddraig said:
			
		

> other than that i thought buying any that turn up a drink would be nice



OK, OK, I edited the original post a little, but it was the thought that counted


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 26, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> c'mon, hands up for Friday...










I'm there dudes.

What time and where?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 27, 2005)

THE CURSE OF THE U75 MEET STRIKES AGAIN

Ten minutes ago a recieved a call from an old mate who's moved to London and I havent seen in a good long while.

"Hello mate - I'm gonna be in Newport on Friday - fancy coming over for a night on the lash    "

I'm convincing him to get to cardiff instead though I hope!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 27, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> THE CURSE OF THE U75 MEET STRIKES AGAIN
> 
> Ten minutes ago a recieved a call from an old mate who's moved to London and I havent seen in a good long while.
> 
> ...




He's moved to LOndon and you've offered to meet him half way.......In Newport  
Is he from Devon too?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 27, 2005)

It's my original partner in B+P kryme - > DJ Nicer than Wife
I think he'll be persueded, but he's going to Rodney parade first to watch The Dragons Vs Leicester.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 27, 2005)

Alright, well put it like this. I'm planning on going (should be my one big night out this year, I mean, £8 a pop, that hardly leaves anything over for sherbert and fruit pastilles  ), I'm planning on dragging the missus along, and a recently returned mate has mumbled interest cos he's flush at the mo.

By default I'd be in Dempseys for a pint beforehand, so if people wanna join in, speak up or PM me, but I'd be open for better suggestions as to where to have a quick pint.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 27, 2005)

Good shout.

I'll get back to you once I've got in touch with DJ Nicer than Wife.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 27, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> It's my original partner in B+P kryme - > DJ Nicer than Wife
> I think he'll be persueded, but he's going to Rodney parade first to watch The Dragons Vs Leicester.



Have you told him he could catch the Ninjah parade on Sat morning while you're out rowing?

He wouldn't wanna miss that now, would he?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 27, 2005)

he won't indeed.

I'm very much hoping my shoddy crew get knocked out very early so I can witness the even myself!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 28, 2005)

I can't come   Ive just spent 3 nights enjoying the hospitality of UHW  
I won't be doing any drinking or anything else for the forseeable


----------



## nwnm (Sep 28, 2005)

That'll be the mint flavoured courgettes


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 28, 2005)

If only.   Ive narrowly escaped going under the knife, for the time being at least. Ive been sent home to neck strong painkiller things and feel sorry for myself


----------



## nwnm (Sep 28, 2005)

get well soon - I'm currently touring freshers fairs


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 28, 2005)

nwnm said:
			
		

> get well soon - I'm currently touring freshers fairs



So you're Jason Donovan, then?

And we'll be seeing you on Fri night?

Hope you're getting better LMHF, I'm sure a custard pie will ease the discomfort


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 29, 2005)

No he's marco from Big brother  If he's been anywhere near Glamorgans freshers fair I can guarantee you he's not JD. Glamorgan union won't splash out on anyone who needs paying in anything more than smarties.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 29, 2005)

My mate used to be ents manager at Glamorgan for a couple of years - He's left now though so feel free to slag away.

He paid Panjabi MC £2000 to 'DJ' - he turned up, said there was a problem with the decks (there wasn't) and proceded to play his hit single on CD about 3 times before naffing off with the dosh.

Anyway, I digress, All systems go for Friday? Me and my mate are meeting up Saturday instead so I suggest;

8pm in Dempseys


Anyone who wants to can come for a couple beers, then (if they want) knock on to see DJ Bonesatron on the wheels of steel in da clwb.


----------



## herman (Sep 29, 2005)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> No he's marco from Big brother  If he's been anywhere near Glamorgans freshers fair I can guarantee you he's not JD. Glamorgan union won't splash out on anyone who needs paying in anything more than smarties.



I saw spiritualized at Glamorgan union but they may have been paid in something that looked like smarties.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 29, 2005)

Well the past 2 years there has been no summer ball.
Several years ago the summer ball was headlined by Robbie williams and held on the playing fields with full funfair etc.( it was the dogs apparently)

When i went 3 years ago we got 'the cheeky girls' and atomic kitten and a couple of dire tribute acts in the CIA.
The following year it was cancelled after they booked some newly emerging chart dance act and a big brother failure ... and 'lots more to be announced'and its never been done again becuase the powers that be don't seem to want to gamble the budget booking someone decent and then still expect people to pay out for tickets.At £35 a pop plus all the ££ to buy a new frock etc you want more than overpriced booze, a bad photographer and some shite entertainment.
Such a shame the union peeps at Glamorgan have no vision


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2005)

wow! more replies!

sorry i haven't been about and responsive
have just started a driving job this week and been totally cream crackered, haven't even practised this week and don't know what tunes i'm taking  
gonna try and have a quick go now

right have asked about guests but he ain't got back to me yet
8pm in dempseys sounds good, i'll be the one with the records   

anyone other than KBT (ie col) who is coming and can't find us or wants security then pm me and i'll give you my no, 
cheers

lets have a proper free/cheap Wales/Cardiff meet soon


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 29, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> wow! more replies!
> 
> sorry i haven't been about and responsive



Yeah, like nothing to do with having been rumbled for larging it up on the Feedback forum claiming you were gonna buy us all drinks all night long?    




			
				ddraig said:
			
		

> anyone other than KBT (ie col) who is coming and can't find us or wants security then pm me and i'll give you my no,
> cheers



You already PM-ed me yer number, but if you're that keen, sidle over here big boy 

See yous tomorrow night. KBT should just about remember me and be able to Buendia-spot for the ensemble.

Oh, and we'll be late. Well, I mean, it's like a point of principle, innit?

(Bloody hell, a big night out in Freshers Week, it's like being, errr, a student again...)


----------



## herman (Sep 30, 2005)

I have watched these meet threads with interest over the past months and envied those of you have been able to go.  Money is very tight at herman towers and these meets always seem to coincide with a particularly bad financial situation, eg mortgage week or bills week.  I think by the next one I ll have the funds to pop along.  Maybe by then someone would have suggested Ponty instead of Cardiff as the ideal venue. Ponty is great it has everything- a famous bridge, its the home of the national anthem and beer is cheaper than Cardiff too.

Have a great time at the Cardiff meet and have a pint for me.  Did I remember to suggest Ponty? Oh yes!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 30, 2005)

I cant see it happening in ponty somehow


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 30, 2005)

So who's gonna be there tonight then?

ddraig, me, the col.  Any more for any more? Spacemonkey?


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 30, 2005)

Alright guys, yeah i'll try and come out for a couple of beers, but don't think i can make it to holodeck after sorry ddraig....trying really hard to save money at the mo'


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 30, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> So who's gonna be there tonight then?
> 
> ddraig, me, the col.  Any more for any more? Spacemonkey?



In case you get there first (heh heh), mine's a...


----------



## herman (Sep 30, 2005)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I cant see it happening in ponty somehow



My neither, but one can but try.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 30, 2005)

herman said:
			
		

> My neither, but one can but try.



We could have a valley lines pub crawl. One drink per stop and a can in between.


----------



## herman (Sep 30, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> We could have a valley lines pub crawl. One drink per stop and a can in between.



Not a ponty pub crawl then?  The market tavern is a great afternoon boozer.  If Ponty is a non starter I may not as well bother suggesting Merthyr, Aberdare or any of the more outwardly valley commando towns.

Nevertheless, next time there is a Cardiff meet I'd like to come along.  Though I guess the central Cardiff I remember is largely gone, replaced with plastic winebars and themed pubs.  It started to go downhill when they shut the Square Club if you ask me.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 30, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> We could have a valley lines pub crawl. One drink per stop and a can in between.



I would do this for certain sure.

Lets get the timetables out - which is the best line?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valley_Lines

This reminds me of a half baked Idea of doind a No.8 pub crawl from Birchgrove to the bay drinking in all pubs en route (excluding St Mary's St) -


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 30, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I would do this for certain sure.
> 
> Lets get the timetables out - which is the best line?
> 
> ...



They all look mouthwatering  

except the Rhymney one as it's the greyest place I've ever been.

You could turn this into a business venture
Tap this geezer for a few quid


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 30, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> We could have a valley lines pub crawl. One drink per stop and a can in between.



Aye but with the standard of service that Arriva seem to provide, we'd all end up getting trolleyed on the platform waiting for a fucking train Beckett-stylee, and then dragged off to Cardiff Central for social re-engineering, don't ya think?


----------



## herman (Sep 30, 2005)

Best line is as far as Ponty as this would mean a train every few minutes between Ponty and Cardiff as the Aberdare, Merthyr and Rhondda trains all pass ponty.  Which may mean Whetherspoons or Greyhound Ponty (opp station), Probably the Otley in Treforest, Anchor Taffs Well, Not sure whats in Radyr TBH, The Railway llandaf North, then Cathays.

To Start further north would mean say- Conway Aberdare, Queen Vic in Cwmbach, nothing in Fernhill, Cresselli Arms Mountain Ash, Navigation Abercynon then Ponty etc...

Not much on the Merthyr Line.  And not too sure about the Rhondda.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 30, 2005)

herman said:
			
		

> Best line is as far as Ponty as this would mean a train every few minutes between Ponty and Cardiff as the Aberdare, Merthyr and Rhondda trains all pass ponty.  Which may mean Whetherspoons or Greyhound Ponty (opp station), Probably the Otley in Treforest, Anchor Taffs Well, Not sure whats in Radyr TBH, The Railway llandaf North, then Cathays.
> 
> To Start further north would mean say- Conway Aberdare, Queen Vic in Cwmbach, nothing in Fernhill, Cresselli Arms Mountain Ash, Navigation Abercynon then Ponty etc...
> 
> Not much on the Merthyr Line.  And not too sure about the Rhondda.



Good choice.
Aberdare - the Las Vegas of the Valleys
Radyr - shroom picking nearby.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, after several years living in Cardiff, I finally had reason to try to journey up the valleys to Dinas Rhondda station in July, on a sunny Saturday afternoon, on the Treherbert line. Jesus, I was ready for a drink by the time the fecking train came


----------



## zog (Sep 30, 2005)

got the kids tonight so no holodeck


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 30, 2005)

A velley lines Jolly sounds like alot of fun so long as they can be persuaded to let us on on the way back


----------



## nwnm (Sep 30, 2005)

I am not out tonight - completely knackered after my freshers tour, Luv'n'stuff neighbours from Kylie XXXX


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2005)

herman said:
			
		

> <snip>
> Nevertheless, next time there is a Cardiff meet I'd like to come along.  Though I guess the central Cardiff I remember is largely gone, replaced with plastic winebars and themed pubs.  It started to go downhill when they shut the Square Club if you ask me.



i'm playing again next week!   
but this time at gretsky's above the ice rink in town at a night called junk which has jungle, techno and breaks along with body painting, raffle, games and chai.
on sat 15th October

anyone fancy it?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 16, 2005)

Glad I went along to this in the end!

I spent the evening in Chapter getting smashed on strong continental lagers, including one that was like drinking the ashes left in the bottom of a bonfire. Just about kept it together enough to have a game of pool in the Foresters, then headed to Callaghans where there was a bizzare old rock and roll band. No band member was under 65 by the looks of it, and there was a buffet!?

Managed to stagger to Gretskis somewhat the worse for ware in time to see ddraig mashing up the place!

Nice one!


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 16, 2005)

I had £4 to my name and it was 6 on the door.....


----------



## Velouria (Oct 16, 2005)

It's good to know our brothers and sisters on the Celtic Fringe also have immense hassle organising meetups  Still I think you lot are *slightly* better off than us as there are a fair few of you around Cardiff/Swansea.

Trying to organise a Scottish meetup is a logistical nightmare cause of the distances involved... when you have people having to make a 100-mile round trip just to meet up it becomes a nightmare.

Good luck


----------



## ddraig (Oct 17, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Glad I went along to this in the end!
> 
> I spent the evening in Chapter getting smashed on strong continental lagers, including one that was like drinking the ashes left in the bottom of a bonfire. Just about kept it together enough to have a game of pool in the Foresters, then headed to Callaghans where there was a bizzare old rock and roll band. No band member was under 65 by the looks of it, and there was a buffet!?
> 
> ...


yeah nice one mate, was good to see ya there
was more awake this time n all, got right into it


----------



## ddraig (Oct 17, 2005)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> I had £4 to my name and it was 6 on the door.....




gutted! if i'd known then i would've come and given u the £2    should've asked them to fetch me
cheers for trying anyway
catch ya soon


----------



## zog (Oct 17, 2005)

misse dout on the gretkzy's night. was it well attended and will it be happening again?


----------



## zog (Oct 17, 2005)

i propose that we have a meet on the 4th november in the welsh club for DiY's 15th aniversery. digs n woosh - proper house music.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Oct 17, 2005)

This could be 1927s longest thread  

Can't th booze crew meet before the club?


----------



## zog (Oct 18, 2005)

I could try , but i'm not very good at getting out before 12.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 18, 2005)

zog said:
			
		

> misse dout on the gretkzy's night. was it well attended and will it be happening again?




yeah not too bad for first one back
should be every month from now on (usually the 2nd sat of each month)

will let you all know


----------



## ddraig (Oct 18, 2005)

zog said:
			
		

> i propose that we have a meet on the 4th november in the welsh club for DiY's 15th aniversery. digs n woosh - proper house music.




this sounds like a plan - loved/love diy


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> This could be 1927s longest thread
> 
> Can't th booze crew meet before the club?



Nah mate! Started one in my first week of posting about the demise of Concorde,boy you should have seen the arguments taht one stirred up. I think it prob got more replies in its first twenty minutes than this thread has had in its entire life!!!

Were u down the city tonite getting soaked?


----------

